# Dr. Ellis bottle



## Angeldove (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi everyone - I'm new here!  I've been reading up on descriptions of Dr. Ellis bottles and keep finding the ones about a wave set and dipping the comb in the bottle, but I've got one that is different and was wondering if anyone had any information on it.  It would have had a screw type lid, but it is gone.  There are several deep, vertical lines on the back of the bottle and on part of the front, yet there is a complete, clear rectangular area in the front with no lines at all.  The only words are on the bottom and it says - Dr. Ellis on one line and underneath says Made in U.S.A.

 Any thoughts?


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2009)

hey angeldove, welcome to the forum,  on your dr ellis wave set its a common bottle, dates from the late 30s early 40s as far as price 5 to ten bucks,  heres some ive dug and kept, neat deco bottles


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, Madman for the welcome!  The thing is, I don't see anything about a wave set on my bottle.  All I see is the name Dr. Ellis on the bottom.  It doesn't look like any of the bottles in your picture.  Maybe I can get a picture of it tomorrow and will post back.


----------



## LC (Sep 25, 2009)

Doesn't one of the Ellis bottles have a comb embossed on one side of it madman ?


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2009)

yes louis its the 3rd bottle in the above picture


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, here's a couple of pictures of the bottle.  Excuse the dirt . . . it was dug out of a creek!  []


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Oops . . . here's the other picture!


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

I know it's no great find, just curious as it does not fit the typical Dr. Ellis wave set bottle.  Thanks for any information!  []


----------



## madman (Sep 25, 2009)

angeldove i belive your bottle is a hair oil , tonic, im sure dr ellis had a wide variety of products for the hair and scalp, your bottle existed with the bottles ive posted above,30s 40s ive dug several like yours id check back at the creek and see what else you can find   mike


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, Mike!  I'm guessing though it is of no value since it isn't that old and has the screw on lid thing . . . right?


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

NO VALUE MONEY WISE,BUT KEEP IT! IF YOU ARE GONNA START COLLECTING BOTTLES SOMEWHERE DOWN THE ROAD YOU WILL LOOK AT IT AND APPRECIATE WHAT YOUR FIRST FIND WAS AND HOW MUCH THIS HOBBY HAS MENT TO YOU OR YOU MAY WANT TO LOOK AT IT AND CURSE THE DAY YOU EVER SAW IT![][] JUST KIDDIN BOUT THE LAST PART![LITTLE BIT []]  WELCOME TO THE FORUM![&:] JAMIE


----------



## Angeldove (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you, Jamie!  Isn't it strange why we're drawn to this old stuff?  LOL!  []


----------



## glass man (Sep 25, 2009)

YEP IT IS STRANGE! GUESS FOR ME IT GOES BACK TO MY YOUTH AND FINDING ARROWHEADS! JUST WENT FROM THERE! BEEN A GREAT RIDE! JAMIE


----------



## LC (Sep 25, 2009)

I seen it after taking a second look at it Mike , sorry for the wasted post .


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2009)

yo angel, some screw top bottles may not have alot of value. but alot do, your bottle is common,  but by finding it may leed you to find other bottles the same age or older keep looking who knows what youll find


----------



## madman (Sep 26, 2009)

hey louis no wasted post heres the bottle this is an archive


----------



## LC (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah , that is it Mike , a nicely embossed bottle . Its a shame it didn't have a cork top .


----------

